#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Islam weetjes! Doe je kennis op!

## is_lam1

Beste Zusters & Broeders Neem je tijd om het te lezen!!!













4 jaar, veel te jong om aan Allah te denken

7 jaar, veel te speels om aan Allah te denken

18 jaar, veel te overmoedig om aan Allah te denken

Trouwdag, veel te gelukkig om aan Allah te denken

Gezin, veel te druk om aan Allah te denken

Ziekte, veel te ziek om aan Allah te denken

Werk, veel teveel zorgen om aan Allah te denken

Oud, veel te oud om aan Allah te denken

DOOD, te laat om aan Allah te denken!







[ Wist je dat er In het Paradijs rivieren zullen zijn van water, honing, melk en wijn?



[ Haakim ibn Mu'aawiyah heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) zij: ''In het Paradijs is er een zee van honing, een zee van wijn, een zee van melk en een zee van water, en de rivieren stromen uit van deze zeen''[Van At Tirmidzie zie ook Jaami' al-Usool, 10/508]



[Koran 47:15. Het beeld van het paradijs dat aan de godvruchtigen is beloofd: er zijn daarin stromen water dat niet bederft; en stromen melk waarvan de smaak niet verandert en stromen wijn, smakelijk voor degenen die drinken en rivieren van zuivere honing ]







Wist je dat de Koran zal verdwijnen kort voor de Dag Des Oordeels?



Abd-Allaah ibn Masood heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) zei: ''Iets zal in de nacht komen en zal de Koran wegnemen zelfs van de Mus-haf en van de harten van de mensen''. [Overgeleverd door al-Daarimi no. 3209, met een Saheeh isnaad]



Abd-Allaah ibn Masood heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) heeft gezegd: ''Reciteer de Koran voor dat het weggenomen zal worden'' zij zeiden: ''Deze Mus-hafs zullen worden weggenomen!, maar hoe zit het met wat er in de harten zit?'' En hij antwoordde: ''Iets zal komen en zal het wegnemen de mensen zullen in de morgen wakker worden zonder het, ze zullen de zin: laa ilaaha ill-Allaah vergeten''. [Overgeleverd door Al-Daarimi met een andere Saheeh isnaad dan de bovenstaande Hadith in al-Daarimi no. 3207]



Ibn Masood zei: ''De Koran zal weggenomen worden van jullie'' Hij werd gevraagd: ''O Abu Abd al-Rahmaan, hoe kan het weggenomen worden als het zo diep in onze harten zit en dat het opgeschreven is in mus-hafs?'' Iets zal komen in de nacht en zal het wegnemen en de mensen zullen wakker worden als dieren [Ontwetend] Daarna reciteerde hij: ''En als Wij wilden, zouden Wij hetgeen Wij u hebben geopenbaard [Koran] zeker weg kunnen nemen, dan zoudt gij daarin tegen Ons geen helper vinden (Koran 17:86)''. [Overgeleverd door al-Tabaraani in al-Mujam al-Kabeer, no. 8698, Ibn Hajar zei: de isnaad is Saheeh maar het is mawqoof (Zie Fath al-Baari 13/16) En Al-Haythami zei: De mannen zijn Saheeh behalfe Shaddaad ibn Maqil welke thiqah is. En het was Saheeh verklaard door Al-Albaani]



Abu Hurayrah heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) zei: ''De Ka'bah zal vernietigt worden door Dhul-Suwayqatayn van Ethiopia En Allah zal de Koran wegnemen van de aarde, en geen een Ayah zal overblijven, Allah zal zijn boek niet hier op aarde laten als mensen er geen lering uit trekken en er niet op handelen''. [Overgeleverd door Saheeh Al-Bukhaari no. 1519]



Imaam Ibn Taymiyah zei: ''In de einde der tijden zal iets komen en zal de Koran wegnemen van de Harten van de mensen, en er zal geen ene woord ervan overblijven''. [Zie Majmoo al-Fataawaa 3/198]











Wist je dat er een wind zal komen kort voor de Dag Des Oordeels welke de zielen van de Moslims zal wegnemen?







Abu Hurayrah heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) heeft gezegd: ''Allah zal een wind sturen van de richting van Yemen, zachter dan zijde en het zal niemand met in zijn hart imaan ter grote van een graankorrel of het zal het [De ziel] mee nemen''. [Overgeleverd door Muslim, 117]







Al-Nawawi zei: ''De betekenis van deze hadith is vermeld in vele hadiths voorbeeld: ''Dag Des Oordeels zal niet aanbreken op iemand die ''Allah, Allah'' zegt''. En: ''Het zal op de slechtste van de mensen komen [Dag Des Oordeels]. [Zie Sharh Muslim, 2/132]











Wist je dat er op een vrijdag op de bazuin zal worden geblazen?



Aws ibn Aws heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) zei: ''De beste van de dagen van jullie is vrijdag: Adam was geschapen op een vrijdag en is weer dood gegaan op een vrijdag, op vrijdag zal er op de bazuin worden geblazen en op vrijdag zullen de mensen door dat flauwvallen...''[Overgeleverd door Abu Dawood, 1047 als Saheeh verklaard door Ibn al-Qayyim in Sunan Abi Dawood, 4/273 en door al-Albaani in Saheeh Abi Dawood, 925 Terug te vinden in Saheeh al-Targheeb wal-Tarheeb, no. 695]



Er zullen twee bazuinstoten plaatsvinden:



De eerste: de Stoot van de Verschrikking. Hij zal op de Bazuin blazen, waarop de mensen in angst zullen verkeren en zullen bezwijken, behalve wie Allah wil.



De tweede: de Stoot van de Opstanding. Hij zal op de Bazuin blazen, waarop zij worden opgewekt en uit hun graven zullen opstaan.











Wist je dat de Dag Des Oordeels zal aanbreken op de slechtste der mensen (na de wind)?







Ibn Masood heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) zei: ''Het uur zal alleen op de slechtste van de mensen komen''. [Overgeleverd door Muslim, no. 5243 Zie ook Ahmad, no. 3548]

De Profeet (vrede zij met hem) heeft gezegd: ''Rechtmatigheid zal verdwijnen, de besten eerst, daarna de volgende en zo verder en er zullen waardelozen overblijven en Allah zal met ze afrekenen''. [Zie al-Jaami al-Saheeh, 7934]











Wist je dat iedereen met een imaan ter groote van die van een graankorrol (Mosterd zaadje) ooit het paradijs zal binnentreden?







Abu Sa'eed al-Khudri heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) zij: ''Allah zal ieder die Hij wilt het Paradijs laten binnetreden en daarna zal Hij de mensen van de mensen van de Hel naar de Hel sturen, Daarna zal Hij zeggen ''Kijk of iemand imaan heeft tergrote van een mosterd zaadje in zijn hart en breng hem uit de Hel''[Overgeleverd door Saheeh Muslim, Kitaab al-Imaan, Baab Ithbat ash-Shafa'ah wa Ikhraaj al-Muwwahhadeen, 1/172]







Anas ibn Maalik heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) heeft gezegt: ''De voorspraker zal voorspraak doen, en ieder die zegt Laa ilaaha illa Allaah en heeft een imaan tergrote van een graankorrel zal uit de hel worden gehaald. En zij zullen in het Binnenhof van het Paradijs staan en de mensen van het Paradijs zullen dan water op hun gooien, Totdat ze zullen groeien als zaatjes zullen groeien na een vloed. Al de sporen van vuur zullen verdwijnen''[Overgeleverd in Sahih Muslim, Baab adna Ahl al-Jannah Manzilatan, 1/178 Zie ook Sahih Muslim, Kitaab al-Imaan, Baab adna Ahl al-Jannah Manzilatan, 1/182]











Wist je dat de vuur van de hel 69 keer warmer is dan het vuur dat wij kennen?







Abu Hurayrah heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) zij: ''Het vuur dat wij kennen is een seventigste (in warmte) dan de vuur dat in de hel is'', Iemand zij ''O Boodschapper van Allah, het is genoeg zoals het is!''. Daarna zij de Profeet (vrede zij met hem): ''Je zal het vuur van de hel krijgen als je met deze vuur negenenzestig maal de vuur erbij doet die wij nu kennen''[Overgeleverd door Al-Bukharie in zijn Saheeh & Moslim 6811 ook in zijn Saheeh].







Wist je dat de bewoners van de hel zoveel zullen huilen dat zelfs schepen zullen drijven in hun tranen?







'Abdullaah ibn Qays heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) heeft gezegt: ''De mensen van de hel zullen zoveel huilen dat wanneer je een schip in hun tranen zal plaatsen dat het zal blijven drijven, zij zullen bloed huilen, inplaats van normale tranen''[Overgeleverd door al-Haakim In al-Mustadrak Als Saheeh, adh-Dhahabi is met hem eens]







Anas ibn Maalik heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) zij: ''De mensen van de hel zullen huilen totdat er geen tranen meer over zullen blijven, daarna zullen ze bloed huilen (in plaats van tranen) totdat ze strepen zullen krijgen van het bloed (op hun wangen) als je een schip in hun tranen zou doen zou het blijven drijven''[Overgeleverd door Ibn Maajah & Ibn Abi-Dunyaa Zie Silsilat al-Hadith as-Saheehah, 4/245, no. 1679]











Wist je dat een tand van een ongelovige in de hel even groot zal zijn als de berg Oehoed?







Abu Hurayrah heeft overgeleverd dat De Profeet (vrede zij met hem) zei: "De kies van een ongelovige of zijn hoektand is (even groot) als Oehoed en de dikte van zijn huid is als een wandeling van drie dagen."

[Overgeleverd door Muslim, 4/2189, at-Tirmidhi, al-Haakim, Ibn Maajah and Ahmad]







Zayd ibn Arqam zij: ''De bewoners van de hel zullen heel groot worden, zo groot zelfs dat zijn hoektand even groot zal zijn als de berg Oehoed''[Overgeleverd door Ahmad (uiteindelijk overgeleverd van de Profeet) Zie Silsilat al-Ahadith as-Sahihah, 4/131, al-Albaani zij zijn isnaad is saheeh volgens Ibn Maajah en Ahmad]







Wist je dat de ongelovige vergroot zal worden in de hel om de bestraffing goed te voelen?







Zo overlevert Aboe Hurayrah in een overlevering dat de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) zij: "De afstand tussen de schouders van een ongelovige is (gelijk aan de periode die) een snelle paardrijder in drie dagen aflegt." [Overgeleverd door Muslim, 4/290]







Aboe Hurayrah overlevert dat de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) zei: ''En waarlijk, zijn zitplaats in de Hel is als (even groot als de afstand) tussen Mekka en Medina (500 km)." [Overgeleverd door Tirmidzie, Zie ook Mishkaat al-Masaabeeh 3/103, sahih hasan Hadith]











Wist je dat hel kan praten?







Abu Hurayrah heeft overgeleverd dat De Profeet (vrede zij met hem) zij: ''Op de Dag Des Oordeels zal uit de hel een nek voortkomen, Het zal twee ogen hebben om te zien, twee oren hebben om te horen en een tong hebben om ermee te praten. Hij zal zeggen: ''Ik ben aangewezen om met drie soorten van mensen aftehandelen: Elke Arrogante tiran, elke persoon die iemand anders dan Allah aanriep, en voor degenen die afbeeldingen maakten''[Overgeleverd door At-Tirmidzie wie zegt dat het Saheeh is ook overgeleverd door Imaam Ahmad, zie ook at-Takhweef min an-Naar, p.179 & Jaami' al-Usool, 10/518 de schrijven zij dat de isnaad Hasan is][Ook andere Hadiths duiden dit aan]







Koran 50:30. Op die Dag zullen Wij tot de hel zeggen: "Zijt gij gevuld?" En zij zal antwoorden: "Is er nog iets?"







Wist je dat het 70 jaar duurt voordat je de bodem van hel hebt bereikt?







Aboe Hurayrah zij: "Wij waren met de Boodschapper van Allah (vrede zij met hem) toen wij een vallend geluid hoorden, waarop de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) zei: ''Weten jullie wat dat is?" Wij antwoordden: ''Allah en Zijn Boodschapper weten het beter." Hij zei: ''Dit is een steen die zeventig jaar geleden in het Hellevuur is gegooid en sindsdien aan het vallen is, tot nu." [Overgeleverd door Muslim, Kitaab al-Jannah, Baab fi shiddat haar an-naar, 4/2184 no. 2844]







Abu Hurayrah heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) heeft gezegt: ''Als er een gigantische steen in de hel zou worden gegooid ter groote van zeven khalifaat stenen, Dan zou het zeventig jaar duren voor dat het de bodem raakt''[Overgeleverd door Al-Hakiem en door Tabaraani van Mu'aadh & Abu Umamah Zie ook Saheeh al-Jaami' as-Sagheer, 5/58, no. 5124, Isnaad is Saheeh]







Wist je dat de hel op de Dag Des Oordeels gebracht zal worden door 4900000000 Engelen?







'Abdullaah ibn Mas'ud, heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) zij: ''Hell zal worden naar voren gebracht met zeventigduizend touwen en elke touw zal getrokken worden door zeventigduizend Engelen''. [Overgeleverd door Muslim 4/2184 no.2842 Zie ook Tirmidzie]







Wist je dat een persoon zijn ouders tot de hoogste rangen van het paradijs kan brengen met gebeden?







Abu Hurayrah heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) zei: ''Een man zal een hoge status krijgen in het Paradijs, en de man zal vragen ''waar komt dit vandaan?'' En er zal gezegd worden ''dat komt door je zoons gebeden voor vergeving voor jou''[Overgeleverd door Ibn Maajah, 3660 Zie ook Saheeh al-Jaami', no. 1617 Als Saheeh]



Wist je dat gehoorzaamheid aan je ouders een van de beste daden is?



Ibn 'Abbaas heeft gezegt: ''De boodschapper van Allah was gevraagd welke daad het beste was, En hij zei: ''Geloven in Allah en zijn Boodschapper, Daarna gehoorzaamheid aan je ouders...''[Overgeleverd door Muslim & Bukharie]











Wist je dat je moeder drie keer zo veel recht heeft dan je vader?







Abu Hurayrah heeft gezegt: ''Een man kwam naar de Boodschapper van Allah en zei tegen hem ''Wie van de mensen verdient het meest mij gezelschap?'' Waarom De Profeet (vrede zij met hem) zei ''Jouw moeder'' de man vroeg ''wie daarna?'' En de Profeet zei weer ''Jouw moeder'' de man vroeg het weer, en weer zei de Profeet ''Jouw moeder'' Daarna vroeg de man het weer en de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) zei: ''Dan jouw vader''[Overgeleverd door Al-Bukhaari 5971 & Muslim 2548]







Wist je dat je vernietiging tegemoet zal gaan als je niet naar je ouders luistert?







Abu Hurayrah heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) zei: ''Hij is vernietigd, Hij is vernietigd, Hij is vernietigd'' Waarop iemand vroeg ''Wie is verietigd, O boodschapper van Allah?'' En hij antwoorde ''Een persoon wanneer n of beide van zijn ouders een hoge leeftijd hebben bereikt tijdens zijn leven, en dat die persoon niet naar het Paradijs zal gaan''[Overgeleverd door Saheeh Muslim, 4627]











Wis je dat je in je graf geslagen zal worden met ijzere Hamers als je een Ongelovige bent?







Anas heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) Zei: ''Wanneer een persoon word gelegd in zijn graf en zijn, Famillie (vrienden) verlaten hem, Dan kan hij niet meer de voetstappen van hen meer horen, Twee Engelen zullen naar hem komen en zullen hem laten zitten, En ze zullen hem vragen: ''Wat zei je Over de Profeet Mohammad (vrede zij met hem)?'' Hij zal zeggen ''Ik getuig dat hij de dienaar en een Boodschapper was van Allah'' En de Engelen zullen tegen hem zeggen, ''Kijk naar je plek in de Hel, welke Allah voor je heeft vervangen door een plek in het Paradijs''. De profeet (vrede zij met hem) Zei verder: ''Maar wat betreft de Kaafir en de Munaffiq, Hij zal zeggen: ''Ik weet niet, Ik zei alleen maar wat de mensen zeiden, En dan zal er gezegd worden ''Jij wist niet en je volgde niet hen die het wel wisten'' Dan zal hij geraakt worden door een ijzeren Hamer tussen zijn oren, Op dat zal hij schreeuwen, En iedereen zal dit geschreeuw horen behalfe de twee rassen (Mensheid & Jinns).][Overgeleverd door Al-Bukhaari, nummer 1222 Andere Overlevering is van Anas Ibn Malik In Saheeh Bukharie 023/456]











Wist je dat de Dag Des Oordeels niet zal komen voordat de tijd sneller voorbij zal gaan?







Abu Hurayrah heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) zei: ''Het Uur zal niet komen totdat kennis weggenomen zal worden, aardbevingen toe zullen nemen, Tijd zal sneller voorbij gaan, tegenspoed zal vermeerderen, en er zal veel haraj welke doden, doden is En er zal veel rijkdom bij jullie zijn en het zal opraken''. [Overgeleverd door al-Bukhaari 1036]







Abu Hurayrah heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) heeft gezegd: ''Het Uur zal niet komen totdat de tijd sneller voorbij zal gaan, dus een jaar zal als een maand zijn, een maand zal als een week zijn, en een week zal als een dag zijn en een dag zal als een uur zijn''. [Overgeleverd door Ahmad 10560, Ibn Katheer dat dit een Saheeh Isnaad heeft volgens de omstandigeheden van Muslim Zie ook Saheeh al-Jaami, 7422 Als Saheeh verklaard door al-Albaani]

Shaykh Ibn Baaz zei: ''Het kan ook betekenen van wat we op de dag van vandaag zien, Waar de afstand tussen steden en plekken verkleind is en dus neemt het minder tijd in beslag om het te bereiken, door de uitvindingen van vliegtuigen, boten, auto's etc.. Allah weet het beste''. [Zie Comentaar op Fath al-Baari, 2/522]







Wist je dat er slechte en goede jinn's zijn?







Koran 72:11. Er zijn onder ons die rechtvaardig zijn en er zijn onder ons die anders zijn en wij volgen verschillende wegen.







Koran 46:29. En toen Wij een aantal van de djinn naar u deden komen, die de Koran wensten te horen en, toen zij bij u kwamen, zeiden zij: "Weest stil" en toen het (de prediking) beindigd was, gingen zij naar hun volk terug en waarschuwden dit.







Koran 72:1. Zeg: "Het is aan mij geopenbaard dat een groep der djinn heeft geluisterd (naar de

Koran), en zij zeiden: 'Waarlijk, wij hebben een wonderbaarlijke verkondiging gehoord!







Koran 72:2. Die tot rechtschapenheid leidt; daarom hebben wij er in geloofd, en wij zullen stellig niemand met onze Heer vereenzelvigen.







Abu Sa'eed al-Khudri heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) zei: ''In Madeenah is er een groep van de jinn's die moslims zijn, En wanneer iemand er een zo een wezen ziet laat hem dan drie keer waarschuwen, Als het dan nog steeds verschijnt dood hem, Want hij is een duivel''[Overgeleverd in Saheeh Muslim 2236]







Wist je dat jinn's uit vuur zijn geschapen?



De Profeet (vrede zij met hem) zei: ''De Engelen zijn geschapen van Licht, De Jinn's zijn geschapen van rookeloze vlam, En Adam is geschapen van wat jullie verteld is (aarde) [Overgeleverd door Muslim, 2996]



Koran 15:27. En Wij hadden voorheen de djinn uit vlammend vuur geschapen.







Wist je dat Saytan nageslacht heeft?



Koran 18:50. Zult gij hem en zijn nageslacht tot vrienden nemen, terwijl zij uw vijanden zijn? Slecht is het loon der onrechtvaardigen.







Wist je dat jinn's meestal op onreine plekken zijn, zoals toiletten?



De Profeet (vrede zij met hem) zei: ''Deze WC's worden bewoond door (jinn's en Saytaans) zo wanneer iemand van jullie naar de WC gaat laat hem dan zeggen: 'A'oodhu Billaahi min al-khubthi wa'l-khabaa'ith' (Ik zoek bescherming bij Allah tegen de duivels, mannelijke en vrouwlijke) [Overgeleverd door Abu Dawood 6, Zie ook Silsilat al-Ahaadeeth al-Saheehah, 1070 als Saheeh]







Wist je dat de jinn's velen malen sterker zijn dan de mensen?



Koran 27:38. Hij (Salomo) zeide: "O edelen, welke onder u zal mij een passende troon voor haar brengen voordat zij onderdanig tot mij komt?"

Koran 27:39. Een dappere van de djinn zeide: "Ik zal deze tot u brengen voordat gij van uw kamp opstaat en zeker heb ik daar macht over en ik ben betrouwbaar







Wist je dat ieder mens een jinn in gezelschap heeft?



'Abd-Allaah ibn Mas'ood heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) heeft gezegt: ''Er is niemand onder jullie of het heeft een jinn als een gezelschap gekregen'' Hem werd gevraagd ''zelfs jij niet?'' Waarop hij zij ''zelfs ik niet, maar Allah heeft mij geholpen met hem en hij is nu moslim geworden (Of ik ben veilig van hem) Dus hij geniet alleen maar van het goed'' [Overgeleverd door Muslim, 2814]



'Abd-Allaah ibn 'Umar heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) zei: ''Als iemand van jullie bidt, moet hij niemand voor hem laten lopen, en als de persoon vastberaden is vecht hem dan, want hij heeft waarlijk een qareen (duivel) met hem''[Overgeleverd door Muslim, 506]



Al-Shawkaani: ''De woord Qareen betekent -metgezel- in al-Qaamoos (een Arabishe woordenboek) en het betekent dat hij altijd bij hem is en zal niet van hem weggaan''[Zie Nayl al-Awtaar, 3/7]











Wist je dat je jinn's niet kunt zien in hun ware gedaante?



Koran 7:27. O kinderen van Adam, laat Satan u niet verleiden, zoals hij uw ouders uit het paradijs verdreef en hen van hun kleding beroofde, opdat hij hun hun naaktheid mocht tonen. Waarlijk, hij ziet u, hij en zijn stam, vanwaar gij hen niet ziet. Voorzeker, Wij hebben de duivelen vrienden gemaakt voor hen, die niet geloven







Wist je dat Jinn's andere vormen kunnen aannemen?



'Urwah ibn al-Zubayr zei: ''Wanneer Quraysh ten stijden wouden gaan, Toen verscheen Iblees Suraaqah ibn Ju'sham al-Madlaji welke was een van de beste mensen van Banu Kinaanah en zei: ''Ik zal jou beschermen van Kinaanah, zodat hij je geen kwaad kan doen'' En zo gingen zeverder met hun plan[Je kunt dit terug vinden in tafseer van Ibn Jareer al-Tabari 12564 & in al-Bidaayah wa'l-Nihaayah, 5/62 van Ibn Kathier]



Shaykh al-Islam (Ibn Taymiyah) heeft gezegt: ''Jinn's kunnen vele vormen aannemen Zoals mensen en dieren, Dus ze kunnen verschijnen als slangen en schorpioenen etc, Of in vorm van Kamelen, Schapen, Paarden, Koeien en Ezel, Of in een vorm van vogels, en in de vorm van de mens want de Saytaan verscheen als Suraaqah ibn Maalik ibn Ju'sham voor Quraysh''[Zie Majmoo' al-Fataawa, 19/44.]











Wist je dat jinn's mensen kunnen bezetten en zelfs kunnen doden?



'Abd-Allaah ibn al-Imaam Ahmad zei: ''Ik zei tegen mijn vader dat er mensen zijn die claimen dat jinn's niet het lichaam van een mens kunnen overnemen'' En hij zei tegen mij: ''O mijn kind, zij liegen, want een jinn kan zelfs praten met de tong van iemand die op zijn sterfbed ligt''[Zie Majmoo' Fataawa Shaykh al-Islam Ibn Taymiyah, 19/12 Hij heeft het zelfde gezegt in Fataawa Blz. 276, 277]



Shaykh 'Abd-Allaah ibn Jibreen zei: ''Het is mogelijk voor jinn's om mensen te vermoorden, zoals ze Sa'd ibn 'Ubaadah hebben gedood, omdat hij ging plassen in een grot waar de jinn's leefden, En zij zeiden ''Wij hebben de leiders van Khazraj Sa'd ibn 'Ubaadah, Wij beschoten hem met een pijl en we misten zijn hart niet''. [Zie Manaar al-Sabeel, 2/88. De hadith als Saheeh verklaard door al-Albaani in al-Irwaa', 6/150, no. 1709]











Wist je dat de Engelen Allah niet ongehoorzaam kunnen zijn?



Koran 66:6. O gij die gelooft, redt u zelf en uw gezinnen van het Vuur, welks brandstof mensen en stenen zijn, waarover engelen zijn, hard en streng, die God niet ongehoorzaam zijn in hetgeen Hij hun beveelt, en volvoeren wat hun wordt geboden.



Koran 21:27. Zij spreken niet eer Hij het beveelt, en zij handelen volgens Zijn gebod







Wist je dat Engelen niet eten en niet drinken?



Koran 51:26. Maar hij ging rustig naar zijn gezin en bracht een (toebereid) vet kalf.



Koran 51:27. En plaatste het voor hen. Hij zeide: "Wilt gij niet eten?" (toen ze niet aten)



Koran 51:28. Daarop begon hij hen te vrezen. Zij zeiden: "Vrees niet" en zij gaven hem blijde tijding over een wijze zoon.



Koran 11:69. En voorzeker Onze boodschappers kwamen met blijde tijdingen tot Abraham. Zij zeiden: "Vrede zij met u." Hij antwoordde: "Vrede zij met u" en terstond bracht hij een gebraden kalf.



Koran 11:70. Maar toen hij zag dat hun handen er zich niet naar uitstrekten, vond bij hen vreemd en vreesde hen. Zij zeiden: "Vrees niet, want wij zijn tot het volk van Lot gezonden."







Wist je dat Engelen niet moe worden?



Koran 21:20. Zij verheerlijken Hem dag en nacht, en zij verslappen hierin nimmer.



Koran 41:38. Maar al tonen zij (de ongelovigen) hoogmoed, degenen die bij uw Heer zijn, verheerlijken Hem dag en nacht, en zij vervelen zich nooit.











Wist je dat bij de poorten van het Paradijs en de hel engelen als poortwachters staan?



Koran 13:23. Tuinen der eeuwigheid. Zij en degenen van hun vaderen en hun echtgenoten en hun kinderen rechtvaardig zijn zullen deze binnengaan. En engelen zullen van iedere poort tot hen komen, (zeggende):



Koran 13:24. "Vrede zij over u, omdat gij geduldig waart; ziet, hoe uitstekend is het uiteindelijke tehuis."



Koran 66:6. O gij die gelooft, redt u zelf en uw gezinnen van het Vuur, welks brandstof mensen en stenen zijn, waarover engelen zijn, hard en streng.



Koran 43:77. En zij zullen schreeuwen: "O, Malik, laat uw Heer een einde aan ons maken." Deze zal antwoorden: "Gij moet blijven."







Wist je dat er Engelen zijn die Jihaad doen?



Koran 8:12. Toen uw Heer aan de engelen openbaarde: "Ik ben met u; versterkt de gelovigen. Ik boezem ontzag in de harten der ongelovigen. Slaat daarom hun hoofd af en slaat alle toppen van hun vingers af."







Wist je dat de Profeet, Jibreel in zijn ware vorm heeft gezien?



De Profeet (vrede zij met hem) zei: ''Ik zal Jibreel van de hemel neerdalen, en zijn grootte vulde de ruimte tussen de hemel en de aarde''.[Overgeleverd door Muslim, no. 177]



'Abdullaah ibn Mas'ood heeft gezegt: ''De Boodschapper van Allah zag Jibreel in zijn ware gedaante, hij heeft zeshonderd vleugels elke van hen bedekte de horizon. Van zijn vleugels vielen juwelen, Parelen en robijnen, Waar alleen Allah over weet''[Overgeleverd door Ahmad in al-Musnad zie ook Ibn Katheer said in al-Bidaayah 1/47 de isnaad is jayyid]







Wist je dat elke dag 70.000 Engelen Allah aanbidden in al-Bayt al-Ma'moor [het Huis van Allah boven de zevende hemel] , zonder ook maar dat een engel dubbel komt?



De Profeet (vrede zij met hem) beschreef de al-Bayt al-Ma'moor in de 7de hemel: ''Daarna werd ik naar de al-Bayt al-Ma'moor gebracht, En elke dag bezoeken zeventigduizend engelen het en verlaten het weer, en ze komen nooit meer terug, en daarna komt er weer een andere groep achter hen''.[Overgeleverd door al-Bukhaari, Zie Fath, no. 3207]







Wist je dat de dode in de ochtend en in de avond zijn verblijfplaats zal zien in het graf?



'Abd-Allaah ibn 'Umar heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) zei: ''Wanneer een van jullie dood gaat, hij zal zijn plek zien in de ochtend en in de avond. Als hij iemand van het Paradijs is, Dan zal hij ook iemand van het Paradijs zijn, En als hij iemand van de Hel is, Dan zal hij iemand van de Hel zijn''.[Overgeleverd door Al-Bukhaari, Bid' al-Khalq, 3001 Zie ook Muslim, al-Jannah wa sifat na'eemihaa, 2866]







Wist je dat het bestraffing voor de lichaam is en voor de ziel?



Shaykh al-Islam Ibn Taymiyah zei: ''De mening van de Salaf van deze Ummah en de imaams is dat er bestraffing en beloning is in het graf en dat het gevoeld word door de lichaam en de ziel. Na dat de ziel de lichaam verlaat, de ziel ontvangt of bestraffing of beloningen dat staat in verbinding met het lichaam. Dus de betraffing of de beloning is voor het Lichaam en de ziel''.[Zie al-Ikhtiyaaraat al-Fiqhiyyah Blz 94 Een soortgelijke Fatawa kan je terug vinden in al-Rooh Blz 51, 52]











Wist je dat de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) vaak bescherming zocht bij Allah tegen de bestraffing in het graf?



'Aa'ishah heeft overgeleverd dat zij de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) over de bestraffing van het graf, En hij zei: ''Ja, de bestraffing van het graf'' 'Aa'ishah zei ''Ik heb de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) daarna nooit een gebed zien verichten zonder dat hij bescherming zocht bij Allah tegen de bestraffing van het graf''. [Overgeleverd in al-Bukhaari, al-Janaa'iz, 1283 Zie ook Muslim, al-Kusoof, 903]







Wist je dat in het Paradijs een boom is bij welke je 100 jaar nodig hebt om het einde ervan te bereiken?



Abu Sa'eed al-Khudri heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) zei: ''in het Praradijs is er een boom onder wiens schaduw een ruiter honderd jaar reizen om het einde te bereiken''. [Overgeleverd door al-Bukhaari, Kitaab ar-Riqaaq, Baab Sifaat al-Jannah, Zie ook Fath al-Baari, 11/416 & Muslim, Kitaab al-Jannah, Baab inna fil-Jannah Shajarah, 2/2176, no. 2828, Je kan dit ook terug vinden al-Bukhaari, Kitaab Bid' al-Khalq, Baab ma jaa'a fi Sifaat al-Jannah, Fath al-Baari, 6/319]



Abu Hurayrah en Sahl ibn Sa'd hebben overgeleverd dat de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) zei: ''in het Praradijs is er een boom onder wiens schaduw een reiziger honderd jaar reizen om het einde te bereiken''[deze versie is van Muslim, Kitaab al-Jannah, Baab in fil-Jannah Shajarah Yaseer al-Raakib fi dhiliha mi'ah 'aam, hadith no 2826, 2827]











Wist je dat de kleren van de mensen van het Paradijs geproduceert zijn van de bloemen van een boom in het Paradijs?



Abu Sa'eed Al-Khudri heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) zei: ''Tooba is een boom in het Paradijs, zo groot als een reis van honderd jaar!, De kleren van de mensen van het Paradijs worden van de bloemen van deze boom gemaakt''[Overgeleverd door Ahmad Ibn Jareer & Ibn Hibbaan Zie ook Silsilat al-Hadith as-Saheehah, 4/639, no. 1985 als Hasan (goed)]



'Abdullaah ibn 'Amr zei: ''Een man kwam naar de Profeet en hij vroeg hem ''O boodschapper van Allah, kan je me meer vertellen over de kleren van de bewoners van het Paradijs, zijn de geschapen of worden ze gewovel?'' Sommige mensen gingen lachen De Profeet (vrede zij met hem) zei: ''Waarom lachen jullie? Omdat iemand iets niet wist en het heeft gevraagd aan iemand die het wel wist? Daarna draaide de Profeet zich om en vroeg ''Waar is de man die de vraag stelde?'' De man zei ''Hier ben ik, O boodschapper van Allah'' de Profeet zei ''Nee ze worden geproduceerd door de fruit van het Paradijs'' drie keer[Overgeleverd door Ahmad Zie ook Silsilat al-Hadith as-Saheehah, 4/640]







Wist je dat de Profeet een boom naast het Paradijs heeft gezien genaamd Sidrat al-Muntaha?



Koran 53:13. En voorzeker, hij zag h
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------

